# 04 / 05 Threads & Topics



## Technician72 (Jul 8, 2016)

With CRL this weekend, I have been working on the "Tech Specs" for both age groups. If Dom gets the groupings up, I'll post there, late this evening. If not, I'll post in the general categories.

I'll also have the following threads back up:

Roll Calls
Tournament Results

Coming Soon...

Games of the Week
(One Thread to Cover Leagues / Scrimmages / Friendlies / Misc. Games throughout the year)
FYI originally posted by Soccer18 a few years ago


Tech Specs.
Albion Cup
Slammers Futbol Classic
Surf Cup
Blues Cup
SCDSL - Fall League
CSL - Fall League


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Technician72 said:


> With CRL this weekend, I have been working on the "Tech Specs" for both age groups. If Dom gets the groupings up, I'll post there, late this evening. If not, I'll post in the general categories.
> 
> I'll also have the following threads back up:
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the 04 CRL breakdown for this weekend TECH. Some very interesting games taking place.


----------



## TangoCity (Jul 8, 2016)

Can you post link to CRL schedules/brackets?
Thanks.


----------



## stork71 (Jul 8, 2016)

TangoCity said:


> Can you post link to CRL schedules/brackets?
> Thanks.


Here is the link...

http://2016crl-calsouth.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&Tournamentguid={0489E688-35A7-4932-A0C5-D10046EB4E23}


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 8, 2016)

*04s - CRL - Standings / Schedules*
http://2016crl-calsouth.sportsaffinity.com/tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=&flightguid=83D2AF42-4576-4E6A-9C05-A2DE16916CEC&tournamentguid=0489E688-35A7-4932-A0C5-D10046EB4E23

*05s - CRL - Standings / Schedules*
http://2016crl-calsouth.sportsaffinity.com/tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=&flightguid=71D96B46-B5A2-4B9F-887A-437174B7C5DD&tournamentguid=0489E688-35A7-4932-A0C5-D10046EB4E23


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Jul 8, 2016)

Can we add Specs for West Coast Tourney as well


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 8, 2016)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Can we add Specs for West Coast Tourney as well


Definitely, trying to do the big tourneys, and that is one of them!


----------



## chefsilver (Jul 8, 2016)

Tech your behind schedule on CRL break down. Let's get to stepping buddy.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 8, 2016)

chefsilver said:


> Tech your behind schedule on CRL break down. Let's get to stepping buddy.


Missed you too!


----------



## 4DaLuvoftheGM (Jul 8, 2016)

Tech, so much work you put into Tech Specs in the past.. I hope you made a backup spread sheet.


----------

